# MWG - Macquarie Winton Global Opportunities Trust



## Pager (1 June 2007)

Posted this on Reef Cap, but thought i would ask here also

This stock has been so disappointing.

Considering the manager has a small army of analysts, not to mention a great reputation, you would have thought with all the volatility in futures markets the last few years, not to mention some great trends and moves in Metals/commodities and index’s they would have done something, good or bad yet there value has stayed almost static and the stock trades at a discount. 

The only winner is the manager and Macquarie who pick up there fees.

Maybe one to put down to experience, was a long term holding but currently looking at a tax loss and redeploy the funds elsewhere.

Anyone else holding and what are your views ?.


----------



## Mofra (2 June 2007)

*Re: Macquarie Winton fund*



Pager said:


> The only winner is the manager and Macquarie who pick up there fees.



There was a market saying (that is not Macquarie specific) "buy the parent, not the subsidiery". Perfect example.


----------



## jfree2 (7 June 2007)

Looks like you've given up just when its showing some forward movement. It should have done better to date, but it does have a capital protection mechanism in there, one of the more efficient methods out there - if that's what you're after. I think Macquarie's had issues with the listed discount effect, and have offered all sorts of redemption procedures plus now offer an unlisted managed fund with no protection purely accessing the manager. Not sure how to access it though, probably has a high minimum.


----------



## robusta (12 November 2012)

Not my cup of tea but I just looked at this stock for the first time and immediately thought of the trend followers on this forum, anyway.....


----------

